# Tricks to a clutch replacement on a meyers/swenson sander???



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just picked up a swenson 2 yard ss sander.... I'm replacing the clutch on it as it is siezed and the conveyer goes no matter if its in the on position or not (and no its not the switch)... heres my delima, I've got the clutch cover off, the steel pulley off but the clutch assebly won't budge from the shaft... I've tried tapping on it (pounding more lit it) PB blaster, and a number of heat/cooling cycles with my torch.... nothing!.......any other suggestions? Mods I put this here as theres not much going on ps at this time of year and would like the most exposure...... feel free to move 

Thanks in advance for the help guys!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Can you fit a wheel puller on it? If not can you weld the arms of puller to the top of clutch
and crank away? Cut it off with torch?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Leigh,
Thanks for the reply... I thought aobut the wheel puller thing.. it might work but I was just wondering if I was missing something... i'm just getting frustrating with this whole thing....... and when i get p****d I tend to break things......... I'm trying not too break things!....LOL


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

When my clutch froze up i was able to free it up by spraying pb blaster in between the clutch 
surfaces , then i put a pipe wrench with a pipe extension on it .It slowly started moving,worked it back and forth till it moved freely. Worked fine after that.Worth a try.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Leigh,
This thing is frozen right to the shaft.... I've already put the torch too it so all the seals and bearings are toast now... after 3 heating/cooling sessions the botton of the clutch is semi loose now but again I'm going to need a new one... just trying to see if there is a "trick" to getting this old one off first


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Cut it with the torch or pully pullet


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Twin,
I thought about cutting it with the torch but with my luck I'd damage the shaft..... I've got a friend that has a wheel puller that I'm going to give a try


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Cut it with the torch or pully pullet


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just and update.... i never had something fight me as bad as this darn clutch... got my buddies wheel puller and we went too town.... torch, wheel puller, torch, wheel puller, ect..... did this for over an hour and it FINALLY gave in... needless to say I'm putting some never seize on the new one just in case.... for anyone that has this problem in the future, go buy a wheel puller before you even start..... there's NO WAY I could have gotten this thing off with out that magic tool.... and ALOT of heat.....
HIH someone in the future.......


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I had to cut my clutch off last season, the local fisher deal didn;t use any anti-seize on the shaft.
Welll during the off season i keep my engine covered up and use lots of fluid film, i try to start once a week just to run everything, I even sprayed the clutch with fluid film so far so good.


----------



## T and S construction (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone know if I need to remove the clutch in order to replace the V belt and the chain below it?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

T and S construction said:


> Anyone know if I need to remove the clutch in order to replace the V belt and the chain below it?


 Pictures ?


----------



## T and S construction (Nov 22, 2019)

I’ll take some today. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Belt replacement should take about 3 minutes since a clutch can be replaced in 15 with one hand...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Belt replacement should take about 3 minutes since a clutch can be replaced in 15 with one hand...


If you have small hands


----------



## T and S construction (Nov 22, 2019)

Sounds like a 2 pump chump


----------

